# I'd like to introduce myself



## RFB (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
I am just coming back to Kempo after a long hiatus. My MA history is as follows:
01/80 Started Kempo at FVUSSD in Wakefield, MA (I forget who ran school but my primary instructor was Pat Hayes)

12/80 switched to FVUSSD in Peabody, MA under Cal Carozzi

01/84 Awarded Brown Belt.

1985/1986 switched to Shorinji-Ryu Karatedo at Shodokan in Salem, MA under Mr Black and Mr Campizzi

5/86 Awarded 5th Kyu in Shorinji-Ryu

??/88 While in military took another style that I can not remember for a few months in Tacoma WA.

1993 Started Kempo again at Saugus karate in Saugus, MA under Sam Biancuzzo and Jason Scaduto. Then stopped again later due to family, work, money etc..

Present just started training again at Saugus Karate and am loving it. It is like finding an old friend and feeling like your friendship never missed a beat.

Well thats me in a nutshell. looking forward to meeting everyone. 

BTW anyone ever hear of Pat Hayes or know whatever became of her she was a great instructor.

RFB


----------



## Kacey (Feb 16, 2008)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, have you considered posting this in *Meet & Greet *as well?

Sorry I can't help with your question - I'm in TKD, rather than Kempo - but good luck in your search!


----------



## RFB (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks I'll do that

RFB


----------



## shudokan-RN (Feb 16, 2008)

wlecome to M.T.
you will spend many pleasureable hours here

Marci


----------



## Drac (Feb 17, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## IWishToLearn (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!

When there is too much to practice, work on the stuff you don't like, or the stuff you don't feel you are as good at. It's easy to practice the stuff that we like, whether it be a form, combination, technique, whatever ... if we like it, it's easy to practice. Work on the stuff that you don't like, pretty soon, it too will become easy, then you can move on.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------

